# PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you die*



## MTheBehemoth

Wooot!


----------



## Obfuscation

Well, I have to care now after who the first announcement is.

HE'S BACK.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Kazarian vs NOT Brian Kendrick please.


----------



## Obfuscation

Bring back Chris Sabin for this weekend too plz. I have to request this.


----------



## FITZ

With 24 people this could be a stacked lineup.


----------



## Super Sonic

My guesses for the remaining 23:

Ricochet
Chris Hero
Chris Sabin
Frankie Kazarian
Brian Kendrick
ACH
Rich Swann
Michael Elgin
Kenny Omega
Paul London
Roderick Strong
Adam Cole
Kyle O'Reilly
Nick Jackson
Matt Jackson
Chuck Taylor
Brian Cage-Taylor
Joey Ryan
Drew Gulak
Biff Busick
Akira Tozawa
Curt Hawkins
Trent Barretta


----------



## Obfuscation

Tozawa? That'll be out of left field. Unless I missed something.


----------



## Lane

Give me Tozawa.


----------



## Lane

I want Tozawa vs Biff.


----------



## KingCrash

MTheBehemoth said:


> Kazarian vs NOT Brian Kendrick please.


How about anyone vs. Not Brian Kendrick. 

And I don't know if Tozawa would be there since DG has dates on the 30th and 31st.


----------



## peep4life

Gotta expect Gargano Candace Cedric Alexander rocky Romero koslov. I might have to go to all three shows depending on the talent

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FITZ

I don't know when they're going to be able to get him to come back. I mean Gabe can't get anyone to come over from Japan anymore and he supposedly has some type of business deal with them. He's running 2 Evolve shows this summer and hasn't had anyone from Dragon Gate come over since November.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Bobby Fish
Bobby Fish
Bobby Fish


----------



## Concrete

When they don't bring Thatcher in I'll go into a depression coma


----------



## Obfuscation

Too busy giving the spot to Tommaso Ciampa b/c he's such a valued member of the roster these days. 8*D


----------



## Concrete

-_-
...
...
...
...
I'm gonna go cry in an enclosed space now :'-(


----------



## KicksToFaces!

:nice
Please bring back Paul London!


----------



## Rah

Concrete said:


> When they don't bring Thatcher in I'll go into a depression coma


Hero/Sydal, tho


----------



## Even Flow

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Bring back Chris Sabin for this weekend too plz. I have to request this.


How's about a MCMG reunion? Bring in Shelley too, if it's possible.


----------



## ZackDanielson

So glad Im flying in from Cleveland for this again. Last year's BOLA were the best professional wrestling shows Ive ever attended. Hope this years tops it


----------



## mobyomen

AJ Styles! I'd love to see Styles vs Ricochet. I'm picking Ricochet to win it. Could be Elgin though.


----------



## RKing85

Nice! Hopefully the injuries and layoff haven't hurt him too much.

I know it's unlikely, but definitly want to see 2-3 international talents in the field this year.


----------



## NastyYaffa

> PWG ‏@OfficialPWG 8m
> 
> Drew Gulak will be making his PWG debut as the second entrant in the 2014 Battle of Los Angeles!


Awesome!


----------



## Obfuscation

Even Flow said:


> How's about a MCMG reunion? Bring in Shelley too, if it's possible.


More the merrier.

---------

DREW GULAK

PWG, you're starting off mighty fine.


----------



## RDEvans

When the hell are we ever gonna get Uhaa in PWG? I'd love to see him at BOLA.


----------



## Obfuscation

being busy w/Dragon Gate doesn't help. I have to assume that's part of a reason why.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

mobyomen said:


> AJ Styles! I'd love to see Styles vs Ricochet. I'm picking Ricochet to win it. Could be Elgin though.


Would be nice but I don't think they can afford him.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I'm picking Ricochet to win it.

He's gotta break out sooner or later.

I honestly thought he was gonna be the one to end Cole's reign but oh well.


----------



## Last Chancery

Bring in All Ego.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

MTheBehemoth said:


> Would be nice but I don't think they can afford him.


I heard that PWG wrestlers get their flights paid for, and they're paid through merch sales? 
AJ's PWG Alumni; I'm sure he's welcome anytime...


----------



## peep4life

I expect AJ to be there. He's a former champ and a show out here on the west coast could make him good money with merch

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DGenerationMC

I want Bad Influence!


----------



## Obfuscation

Daniels always phones it in for PWG. I can pass.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Daniels always phones it in for PWG. I can pass.


No one can phone it in on a simple PWG dance-off.

It's fuckin impossible.

:lol


----------



## Obfuscation

if he's ring side w/Kazarian, then I revoke my original post.


----------



## Super Sonic

Here's an idea if all four get booked.

Sabin, Shelley, Kazarian, Daniels all first round eliminations.

Night 3 semi main event:
Bad Influence vs. Motor City Machine Guns


----------



## DGenerationMC

Super Sonic said:


> Here's an idea if all four get booked.
> 
> Sabin, Shelley, Kazarian, Daniels all first round eliminations.
> 
> Night 3 semi main event:
> Bad Influence vs. Motor City Machine Guns


I just want a Bad Influence dance off.....:shrug


----------



## peep4life

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Daniels always phones it in for PWG. I can pass.


This is correct. I've seen it numerous times in person. Bad influence vs The Young Bucks that weekend could push him if the crowd gets into it

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Concrete

Chris Sabin and Trevor Lee just announced.

They'll have to slow it down eventually but these first four are making it look mighty friggin' stacked. Of course you'll have some guys that I'm not a big fan of in there but who knows what can happen with some fancy pairings.

EDIT: And Gargano is #5. Not a shocker.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Sabin :mark:


----------



## Concrete

Brian Myers(Curt Hawkins) comes in at #6. Haven't really seen a good series from him. Then again haven't seen too much at all.


----------



## NastyYaffa

So happy for Hawkins. I always thought he is very underrated, and I can't wait to see him in PWG.


----------



## KingCrash

I honestly can't remember the last match Hawkins had beside a quick one with Neville in NXT so no judging on him. Rest of the lineup looks fine so far.


----------



## Mister Master

PWG ‏@OfficialPWG

Michael Elgin is the seventh entrant in the 2014 Battle of Los Angeles!

Biff Busick makes his PWG debut as the eighth entrant in the 2014 Battle of Los Angeles!


----------



## seabs

*Hawkins is a good worker. If you like Trent then chances are you'll like him too. No idea if he can work longer matches but he had a bunch of good Superstars/Old NXT style matches.*


----------



## RKing85

had no idea who Bryan Myers was when I saw that on my twitter feed.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Looking good.


----------



## FITZ

This is a pretty big chance for Myers/Hawkins. If things go well he has the chance to start getting some really good indy bookings. If the match flops he will still be able to find work but it's going to be really shitty work. 

I wouldn't be shocked if he drew Trent Barreta in the first round as I think that would be a fun match for PWG to be able to advertise.

I think I'm actually going to try to go spoiler free for these shows which I usually don't do for PWG. Of course the DVD cover of Night 3 will probably end up spoiler it for me anyway. Looking at you All Star Weekend 9 that ruined the main events for me.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Biff Busick confirmed.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Well I saw Brian Myers vs AR Fox tonight and he did a lot better than I was anticipating. Looking forward to him in BOLA now. 

Also pumped that Biff and Gulak are in. They definitely deserve the shot.


----------



## Super Sonic

New entrants include PWG Champion Kyle O'Reilly, Brian Cage, ACH, and Zack Sabre, Jr.


----------



## musdy

Man, they are really going all out.


----------



## Heath Scumm

Seabs said:


> *Hawkins is a good worker. If you like Trent then chances are you'll like him too. No idea if he can work longer matches but he had a bunch of good Superstars/Old NXT style matches.*


Did look at his matches closely in the past but never saw anything mind blowing coming from him. Always thought both Ryder and Trent were better.

Let's see what he can do when he's off the leash


----------



## NastyYaffa

BOLA looking really good this year. Love it!


----------



## rockdig1228

Super Sonic said:


> New entrants include PWG Champion Kyle O'Reilly, Brian Cage, ACH, and Zack Sabre, Jr.


Very cool.

I've been meaning to check out Zack Sabre, Jr. since Seabs posts a fair amount of his stuff, so I'm glad he'll finally be working a high profile American indy.


----------



## ROHFan19

Zack Sabre Jr in BOLA. Fucking win.


----------



## sXeMope

rockdig1228 said:


> Very cool.
> 
> I've been meaning to check out Zack Sabre, Jr. since Seabs posts a fair amount of his stuff, so I'm glad he'll finally be working a high profile American indy.


Zack did a small US tour a few years back (I wanna say 2010 but it may have been 2011). Worked EVOLVE, CZW, and I wanna say HWA, IPW and DGUSA but I'm not 100% sure. 

I've kind of got a grudge against PWG since I made an order over a year ago and they kind of fucked me over so I've been avoiding them but I may have to check these shows out.


----------



## FITZ

sXeMope said:


> Zack did a small US tour a few years back (I wanna say 2010 but it may have been 2011). Worked EVOLVE, CZW, and I wanna say HWA, IPW and DGUSA but I'm not 100% sure.
> 
> I've kind of got a grudge against PWG since I made an order over a year ago and they kind of fucked me over so I've been avoiding them but I may have to check these shows out.


Just order it from highspots this time.

Those are some great names that they've announced so far.


----------



## sharkboy22

I haven't been this excited for a PWG show in a long time :mark:


----------



## RKing85

Zach Saber Jr!?!!?!?!

FUCK YES!!!!

His American run was April/early May 2011. CZW, CHIKARA, EVOLVE, Heartland, IPW


----------



## BornBad

@OfficialPWG 

Rich Swann is the thirteenth entrant in the 2014 Battle of Los Angeles!

Trent? is the fourteenth entrant in the 2014 Battle of Los Angeles!


----------



## NastyYaffa

Trent? vs. Hawkins would be awesome to see in PWG.


----------



## BornBad

Cedric Alexander is the fifteenth entrant in the 2014 Battle of Los Angeles!

Card looks amazing already and we have 9 names to go


----------



## Super Sonic

AJ STYLES~!


----------



## BornBad

Super Sonic said:


> AJ STYLES~!


Holy shit...


----------



## NastyYaffa

AJ!!!!










This is shaping up to be the best BOLA EVER.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Zack~!!!!!

This is f'n awesome.


----------



## almostfamous

This sounds insane and we still have 8 more to go? Who are the shoe-ins that haven't been announced yet?


----------



## Cabanarama

almostfamous said:


> This sounds insane and we still have 8 more to go? Who are the shoe-ins that haven't been announced yet?


Chris Hero, Joey Ryan, Candace LeRae, Roderick Strong, Adam Cole, Chuck Taylor... hopefully Ricochet if he's not tied up to his Japan commitments


----------



## Concrete

When was there an American indie tournament this stacked? This thing has reached bonkers levels. Very few names I don't like to watch and quite a few that I really, really enjoy. Craziest shows PWG will have put on in years by the looks.


----------



## Genking48

So hype!


----------



## Super Sonic

Concrete said:


> When was there an American indie tournament this stacked? This thing has reached bonkers levels. Very few names I don't like to watch and quite a few that I really, really enjoy. Craziest shows PWG will have put on in years by the looks.


Last time was 2007. Before that, you'd have to look at the 2004 Ted Petty Invitational.


----------



## seabs

*Pls let Zack go wild on Adam Cole again. Those two have such great heat together in the ring. Keep the matches short enough and this might be exactly what I need to get hyped about PWG again.*


----------



## Super Sonic

Remaining 8 predictions.

Regulars: Chris Hero, Roderick Strong
Debuts: Bobby Fish, Drew Galloway
Returns: Jay Lethal, Paul London, Alex Shelley, Christopher Daniels


----------



## Bubz

Yeah, I'm going to watch these shows. I miss PWG but the guys they book haven't appealed to me for so long, this looks like it could be great though because of the mix of talent. Fucking Sabre Jr though, that's the selling point to me.


----------



## Cabanarama

Locks: Chris Hero, Roderick Strong, Chuck Taylor, Adam Cole
Most likely: Joey Ryan, Candace LeRae
Hopefully: Richochet
Please no: Rocky Romero, Alex Kozlov, Tomasso Ciampa, Anthony Nese

Possible debuts/ returns: TJ Perkins, Paul London, Alex Shelley, Brian Kendrick, Akira Tozawa, Uhaa Nation, Kenny Omega

I have a feeling Tozawa will be the final one announced


----------



## NastyYaffa

I fuckin hope Tozawa returns. Love that dude.


----------



## ZackDanielson

Last 8 are likely: Hero, Candice, Chucky T, Steen, Cole, AR Fox, Ricochet, Roderick Strong

wildcards: Ciampa, JT Dunn, Joey Ryan, Kazarian, and Super Dragon (I can believe anything at this point)


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I have been waiting for THAT show to get me back into complete PWG fandom....this looks to be it. Psyched to see Gulak, Busick and Sabre Jr. in PWG - three of my favorites. Plus the returns of Sydal and Styles! I also hope they book Trent? vs Myers. Should be an awesome trio of events.


----------



## RKing85

Doesn't Steen only have booking til the beginning of August? Isn't he Florida bound after that?

Hero, Cole, and Ricochet would make this the greatest tournament in the history of the universe. Not just pro wrestling.


----------



## FITZ

Hero and Cole are pretty much locks for this I think. Ricochet is doubtful I think. Joey and Candice are probably locks as well. I could easily see Candice winning a couple of a matches in this.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I predict that Candice will make it to the finals.

Endless pics of her ass on some creep's Instagram that night probably....


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Zack/Cole pl0x.


----------



## Heel

Sydal, Sabin, Sabre Jr, Elgin, AJ. Just fucking take my money already.


----------



## Obfuscation

Concrete said:


> *Chris Sabin* and Trevor Lee just announced.


Tears of joy. Everywhere.



Super Sonic said:


> *Zack Sabre, Jr.*


Jizz of joy. Everywhere.


----------



## FITZ

DGenerationMC said:


> I predict that Candice will make it to the finals.
> 
> Endless pics of her ass on some creep's Instagram that night probably....


I don't think I would mind. I realize that PWG is all about putting great cards together and everything but Candice going far creates a compelling story that could last throughout the tournament as she would be a total underdog in every match and the crowd would be really behind her.


----------



## Cabanarama

ZackDanielson said:


> Last 8 are likely: Hero, Candice, Chucky T, Steen, Cole, AR Fox, Ricochet, Roderick Strong
> 
> wildcards: Ciampa, JT Dunn, Joey Ryan, Kazarian, and Super Dragon (I can believe anything at this point)


No to AR Fox...I have a feeling PWG will be using him less and he never brings anything to the shows except be carried in tag matches....
Steen will likely have to be in Orlando by the time BOLA rolls around
Who knows if Ricochet will be there considering his commitments to both Dragon Gate and NJPW....
besides, it would be somewhat anticlimactic if the remaining eight names were all regulars....

I see two more returns and debuts and the last name announced should be someone that would get the PWG fans more excited than anybody else listed... there's really only three guys that would do that (that could realistically appear): Kenny Omega, Akira Tozawa, and Super Dragon


----------



## Morrison17

Styles for BOLA? Holy fuck.


----------



## Heath Scumm

You should see the internet reaction the Zack Sabre Jr. news got in the UK


----------



## Groovemachine

PWG, you had me at 'Zack Sabre Jr'. Incredible news.


----------



## BornBad

Note sure about Cole, he will be in Japan for G1 CLIMAX 24 until mid august

Same for reDRagon and Shelley


----------



## seabs

*

They're only working the August 10th show which is nowhere near these dates. *


----------



## ROHFan19

Not to mention O'Reilly has already been announced so that debunks the G1 stupidity lol


----------



## ZackDanielson

Far as Steen goes, Im not entirely convinced hes signed yet.


----------



## Worship Thy Riff

This BOLA is sapping up to be the wildest indie tournament ever. AJ Styles has the G1 Climax and the BOLA in August, he's gonna kill himself.

My 8 picks for the remaining slots: Kenny Omega, Roderick Strong, Adam Cole, Chris Hero, Ricochet, Christopher Daniels, Low Ki, Kazarian. If the bring at least half of this list, I'd be very happy.

Nobody knows exactly what's Steen gonna do, I'm very positive that he's going to WWE in August, but BOLA would be a big and deserved farewell.


----------



## KingKicks

Zack being in is fucking awesome.

Probably the most I've looked forward to a BOLA since 2008.


----------



## HBK for ever

AJ Styles is gonna be there! 
fuck Yeah.


----------



## Flux

SYDAL. SABIN. STYLES. SABRE.

If they somehow, someway manage to get Drew...

:sodone:sodone:sodone

Knowing recent PWG though and their inability to get me TRULY excited, they'll have all this talent and have an Elgin vs. Cage final or something :side:


----------



## FITZ

I'm kind of hoping that's a first round match and they both get eliminated somehow.


----------



## BornBad

Seabs said:


> *
> 
> They're only working the August 10th show which is nowhere near these dates. *


My bad 

though that Cole was staying in Japan longer since Gedo and Jado were very impressed by him


----------



## RKing85

lol at Taylor. 

Needless to say, I got a spot marked out on my shelf already for these dvds.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Man, Sabre better not get eliminated in the 1st round...


----------



## FITZ

RKing85 said:


> lol at Taylor.
> 
> Needless to say, I got a spot marked out on my shelf already for these dvds.


Neither are very good at all. I can enjoy them sometimes when they are in tag team matches but even when Cage and Elgin team I still get annoyed because they are these 2 big, strong guys and they wrestle like they're the same size as their opponents. 

There are a lot of guys that wrestle in some of the more prominent indy companies that are just terrible workers. Elgin bothers me more than anyone else because he should be amazing. He can do some great moves and he's strong. It's just that his matches consist of him doing move after move the entire time with nothing else. I guess AR Fox is just as bad but I least like watching all of his flips and shit.


----------



## Obfuscation

MTheBehemoth said:


> Man, Sabre better not get eliminated in the 1st round...


Fear he would be vs someone like Elgin, b/c they think that's a "dream match" & the tenured guy would _have_ to go over. 

I can see the booking putting two debuts vs each other. Possibly Gulak vs Biff to ensure they'll show that match in front of a PWG audience.


----------



## ROHFan19

If Zack Sabre Jr is eliminated in the first round vs Michael Elgin I'm officially done with PWG. No worse taste they could leave in my mouth.

How about Elgin loses to ACH in the first Round?


----------



## septurum

Wow, very nice lineup. Hope to see Hero though.


----------



## bme

Might pick these shows up when they're released. my first PWG purchase was the 2007 BOLA and i really enjoyed those shows.
Getting back into indy wrestling, probably wasn't the best idea to start with OI4K vs. Fox/Swann. Had to check my eyes after watching it cause all i saw was spots :no:


----------



## peep4life

@BookItGabe: Proud to announce our 1st "secret taping" on 8/29-8/31. It's a cutting edge concept from a secret location in a building somewhere.... @BookItGabe: ....this means that all WWNLive talent will pull off PWG BOLA. Sorry.

Sucks. Does this include Trent too?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FITZ

I think you just got trolled by Gabe.


----------



## peep4life

TaylorFitz said:


> I think you just got trolled by Gabe.


I hope so

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Super Sonic

Gabe mooching off a fed that actually has generated some genuine indy buzz shocker.


----------



## BORT

Hell yes!! Fuckin AJ! I'll definitely be attending this.


----------



## peep4life

He said he was joking. Now I can go on with my day happy

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

Lol people taking Gabe serious.


----------



## KingCrash

All you have to do is ask Gabe when is DG sending more guys over. Goes completely silent then.


----------



## Concrete

The tweet was so rich with sarcasm. Like it was nearly as dense with sarcasm as possible. Because everyone is buzzing about it. That includes promoters, wrestlers, and fans. If this is considered a mark against Gabe...I don't friggin' know, there is some stretching being done for sure.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

I'm finally going to meet AJ!!!! :shocked:


----------



## FITZ

Concrete said:


> The tweet was so rich with sarcasm. Like it was nearly as dense with sarcasm as possible. Because everyone is buzzing about it. That includes promoters, wrestlers, and fans. If this is considered a mark against Gabe...I don't friggin' know, there is some stretching being done for sure.


Yeah it was more of a compliment to them than anything. The first tweet he made said that he was pulling all of his talent from the show because he was jealous. It also seemed pretty clear that he wasn't going to have shows at a secret location (thought from looking at some of his crowds you could make the argument that he already does that!).


----------



## Morrison17

How much PWG pays their wrestlers usually?
Cause either AJ agreed to work for less then he usually takes or they spend on him more than couple of other guys will get combined.


----------



## Memphis Fan

PWG will have to pay AJ asking price. I doubt AJ is going to give PWG a discount . Why should he ? AJ Styles draws money , he deserves to get paid. Anyway PWG going to have to pay him , but they should get their investment back in DVDS sales. This show is going to sell like hotcakes , it is the best lineup I have seen in years ..


----------



## peep4life

Condidering AJ worked PWG back in the day (he lost the title to Steen at the first show i ever went to), i dont see why he wouldnt give them a discount


----------



## Super Sonic

I could see a discount for multiple dates only.


----------



## sXeMope

I could see AJ taking bookings with PWG at a special price because it's a "for the boys, by the boys" promotion and he worked with them a lot in their earlier days.


----------



## FITZ

That might help them give him a good price and the fact that he only has to travel to 1 city for the weekend and not travel at all during the whole weekend makes it a lot more enticing of place to work. Plus he should sell a ton of merchandise at the shows as well so that might help too. 

Anyway I just realized that on night 3 we are probably going to see the most absurd 8, 10, or 12 man tag ever. 

What will do they for the format of the tournament with 24 people? 

12 singles matches, 4 triple threats for the quarter finals, 2 singles for the semi-final, and the finals? 

I'm guessing the first 2 nights will have 6 singles matches each and a few other star filled matches while Night 3 would be the quarter, semi, and finals with a crazy tag match thrown in.


----------



## Super Sonic

Styles may have to travel cross-country like Alex Shelley seven years ago, and here's why.

Aug 30 GNW HAWXSBURY, ON https://www.facebook.com/pages/Great-North-Wrestling/378526155579981
vs HANNIBAL


----------



## RKing85

I would assume it's the same 24 man format as before, with 3 brackets of 8 and then the finals being a triple threat elimination match.

But just guessing. Haven't heard anything official.


----------



## Snapdragon

Sucks Andrew Everett is out hurt he would've been gold here


----------



## Lane

Does it really matter what AJ is getting paid? PWG sells a ton of merch and sells out their venue with front row tickets being 50 or 75 a pop. They really aren't struggling. I doubt booking AJ will hit them hard in the pocket.


----------



## mobyomen

I guess you can count Matt Sydal out of BOLA. I read that ROH booked him for an interview at Best in the World but WWE wouldn't allow it. Apparently Sydal can't compete until September 18th. That sucks cause I was really looking forward to seeing him tear it up in Reseda.:sad:


----------



## ZackDanielson

mobyomen said:


> I guess you can count Matt Sydal out of BOLA. I read that ROH booked him for an interview at Best in the World but WWE wouldn't allow it. Apparently Sydal can't compete until September 18th. That sucks cause I was really looking forward to seeing him tear it up in Reseda.:sad:


That's because ROH has a TV deal. PWG is still a typical independent company. Sydal will be there.

Also Evolve just announced Sydal for their August shows as well, so relax.


----------



## mobyomen

ZackDanielson said:


> That's because ROH has a TV deal. PWG is still a typical independent company. Sydal will be there.
> 
> Also Evolve just announced Sydal for their August shows as well, so relax.



But he can still be on DVDs? For example the BOLA dvds that will be released.


----------



## DGenerationMC

No Sydal? FUCK!

Gimme Styles or Sabin, no biggie.


----------



## Groovemachine

The DVDs will be out after his 90-day no compete expires, so that should be fine.


----------



## rockdig1228

Yeah, I'm not sure why people are freaking out about Sydal - if he gets pulled from the shows, I'd be shocked.


----------



## mobyomen

I'm thinking Matt Sydal at least makes it to the finals. Any words on Ricochet? I would love to see Sydal vs Ricochet. I'll also take Sydal vs ACH.


----------



## ZackDanielson

Yeah he can still appear on DVD. The 90 Day No Compete Clause is only for Television. I.E. TNA, ROH.


----------



## seabs

*The no-competes are TV only. They can still do Indy shows even taped for DVD release.*


----------



## CZWRUBE

Super Sonic said:


> My guesses for the remaining 23:
> 
> Ricochet
> Chris Hero
> Chris Sabin
> Frankie Kazarian
> Brian Kendrick
> ACH
> Rich Swann
> Michael Elgin
> Kenny Omega
> Paul London
> Roderick Strong
> Adam Cole
> Kyle O'Reilly
> Nick Jackson
> Matt Jackson
> Chuck Taylor
> Brian Cage-Taylor
> Joey Ryan
> Drew Gulak
> Biff Busick
> Akira Tozawa
> Curt Hawkins
> Trent Barretta


that is a real good list I hope this is the rest of the line up!


----------



## Zatiel

Surely if Sydal wasn't allowed to appear either he or PWG management would have figured it out before announcing him as the first entrant in the biggest tournament of their year. Sydal's had over two years to prepare to return to the indies.


----------



## ErrybodyTaps

mobyomen said:


> I'm thinking Matt Sydal at least makes it to the finals. Any words on Ricochet? I would love to see Sydal vs Ricochet. I'll also take Sydal vs ACH.


Sydal vs Ricochet and Sydal vs Gargano are booked for Gabe's shows in August.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I got Sydal going out in the semi-finals.

Drew Galloway, please?


----------



## RKing85

yeah, I can't see Sydal making the final. I like MC's pick of him going out in the semi-finals.


----------



## Super Sonic

Meltzer:



> Regarding the Battle of Los Angeles weekend, A.J. Styles is booked on the 8/29 show in Reseda, CA on the first night of the tournament. He’s then scheduled for 8/30 in Hawkesbury, ONT, for a match with Hannibal, and then to return to Reseda for the 8/31 show.


----------



## BornBad

17) AR Fox 

18) Chris Hero


----------



## Super Sonic

Chuck Taylor and Roderick Strong.


----------



## BornBad

21 CIAMPA

22 ADAM COLE BAY BAY !!!!!!!!!

23 Ricochet


----------



## Genking48

Kenny Omega!


----------



## KingKicks

Omega as the final entrant! HYPED!


----------



## hgr423

Super Sonic said:


> Three nights. 24 participants. The 2014 Battle of Los Angeles takes place on August 29th/30th/31st!
> 
> 1. Matt Sydal
> 2. Drew Gulak
> 3. Trevor Lee
> 4. Chris Sabin
> 5. Johnny Gargano
> 6. Brian Meyers (Curt Hawkins)
> 7. Michael Elgin
> 8. Biff Busick
> 9. Kyle O'Reilly (PWG Champion)
> 10. Brian Cage
> 11. ACH
> 12. Zack Sabre, Jr.
> 13. Rich Swann
> 14. Trent Barreta
> 15. Cedric Alexander
> 16. AJ Styles
> 17. AR Fox
> 18. Chris Hero
> 19. Chuck Taylor
> 20. Roderick Strong
> 21. Tommaso Ciampa
> 22. Adam Cole
> 23. Ricochet
> 24. Kenny Omega


Imagine if this was the regular roster -- and they ran televised shows every week!!!


----------



## BornBad

hgr423 said:


> Imagine if this was the regular roster -- and they ran televised shows every week!!!


egos will destroy everything, i'm fine with PWG only selling dvds


----------



## seabs

*This COULD be amazing with the right brackets. Cole/Sabre somewhere pls pls pls pls. *


----------



## PotatoSmasher

Just started watching PWG this year, but why does the champ participate in BOLA? I was under the impression that BOLA is supposed to give the unofficial nod to the next breakout indy star, wouldn't the champ already be considered to have made it?


----------



## DGenerationMC

PotatoSmasher said:


> Just started watching PWG this year, but why does the champ participate in BOLA? I was under the impression that BOLA is supposed to give the unofficial nod to the next breakout indy star, wouldn't the champ already be considered to have made it?


I guess to set up potential challengers in the future if somebody eliminates the champ.

It's weird cause Cole wasn't in it as champion last year but Steen was in 2012.

Also my Final Four Prediction:

Cole, Styles, Elgin, Ricochet


----------



## Lariatoh!

Styles vs. Omega please!!!!


----------



## MajinTrunks

Wow this looks amazing! Matt Sydal, Chris Hero, Chris Sabin, AJ Styles... what year am I in? Some mix of them vs Gargano, ACH, Alexander, Ricochet, Omega, ect will be fun to watch. Am I the only one who really wants to see Ricochet vs Matt Sydal?


----------



## rockdig1228

It's a shame that this is only a 3 night tournament... with such an awesome line-up, it'd be amazing if they did their own type of G1 Climax. One can dream...


----------



## Toonami4Life

I say it'll be Styles and Elgin in the finals.


----------



## FITZ

Toonami4Life said:


> I say it'll be Styles and Elgin in the finals.


I don't see why PWG would do that when they've already wrestled in ROH twice and were involved in a triple threat with Okada already. 

No Candice and Joey at all is surprising.


----------



## Platt

No Candice & Joey was surprising but I'm guessing that when they win the titles at the next show they'll have them defending them on BOLA weekend. Can't see them not being on the shows at all.


----------



## Memphis Fan

hgr423 said:


> Imagine if this was the regular roster -- and they ran televised shows every week!!!


PWG cannot run ippv , ppv or have a TV show and keep this talent. Most of this talent is under contract to ROH . NJPW or DGUSA. If PWG had a TV show most of the would be pulled from the promotion. . Only way for PWG to exist is sell DVDS only.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Omega :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

NastyYaffa said:


> Omega :mark:


The return of John Jacob Jingleheimer Schmidt LOL


----------



## NastyYaffa

DGenerationMC said:


> The return of John Jacob Jingleheimer Schmidt LOL


----------



## RKing85

god that was such a great match. Might have to pop it in tonight.

Such an amazing lineup.


----------



## Super Sonic

NastyYaffa said:


>


Just imagine if someone had been nice enough to show this to Vince McMahon, we'd have been spared the "boring" gimmick in 2010-11.


----------



## NastyYaffa

"congrats to wrestling fans for being alive for @OfficialPWG #2014BOLA"
- Excalibur.

I can't wait for this. :banderas


----------



## ZackDanielson

Flying from Cleveland again for this. My 2nd BOLA weekend in a way, and this BOLA makes last year's lineup look like a 5 dollar wrestling show.


----------



## Super Sonic

ZackDanielson said:


> Flying from Cleveland again for this. My 2nd BOLA weekend in a way, and this BOLA makes last year's lineup look like a 5 dollar wrestling show.


When the year comes that PWG can find a way to get BOLA booked on SummerSlam weekend, I'll likely fly down to Hollywood also. I'm greedy.


----------



## Obfuscation

NastyYaffa said:


>


Top ten match in PWG history, tbhayley.


----------



## Saintpat

ZackDanielson said:


> Flying from Cleveland again for this. My 2nd BOLA weekend in a way, and this BOLA makes last year's lineup look like a 5 dollar wrestling show.


So, Freight Train FTW?


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

How long do PWG take to get their DVDs out?


----------



## Super Sonic

4-6 weeks.


----------



## machokingmooney

Saintpat said:


> So, Freight Train FTW?


Could you imagine how insane the reseda fans would go and the lights went out and Freight Train was standing in the ring? Shades of Super Dragon at Steen Wolf!


----------



## Lane

and he had a Super Dragon mask on.


----------



## peep4life

@OfficialPWG: N1 non-tournament match: Mount Rushmore(The Young Bucks/Adam Cole) vs. Best Friends of Low Moral Fiber(Kenny Omega/Chuck Taylor/Trent?).... take all of my money now! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Super Sonic

BOLA Tickets on sale Thursday 4PM.


----------



## RKing85

how long before that show sells out? I would hope it sells out by Thursday night.

Poor PWG Eleven. Nobody is giving it any attention.


----------



## BornBad

RKing85 said:


> Poor PWG Eleven. Nobody is giving it any attention.


front row is sold out...


----------



## MTheBehemoth

peep4life said:


> @OfficialPWG: N1 non-tournament match: Mount Rushmore(The Young Bucks/Adam Cole) vs. Best Friends of Low Moral Fiber(Kenny Omega/Chuck Taylor/Trent?).... take all of my money now!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:banderas


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

These DVDs are a must kada


----------



## RKing85

I already got the spots on my shelves marked out for these dvd's. 

Usually I wait to Black Friday weekend before ordering BOLA's, but no way this year. Ordering them the second I can.


----------



## Even Flow

peep4life said:


> @OfficialPWG: N1 non-tournament match: Mount Rushmore(The Young Bucks/Adam Cole) vs. Best Friends of Low Moral Fiber(Kenny Omega/Chuck Taylor/Trent?).... take all of my money now!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Omega :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

peep4life said:


> @OfficialPWG: N1 non-tournament match: Mount Rushmore(The Young Bucks/Adam Cole) vs. Best Friends of Low Moral Fiber(Kenny Omega/Chuck Taylor/Trent?).... take all of my money now!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


VERY nice! Omega :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

I so hope that we get to see Styles vs Ricochet :banderas

Also...


> PWG @OfficialPWG · 34m
> 
> Drew Gulak faces Kyle O'Reilly on Night One of the 2014 Battle of Los Angeles!


I like it!


----------



## Zatiel

Seems like a good fit. Hoping we get O'Reilly/Busick somewhere.


----------



## Super Sonic

Night 2
ACH vs. Kenny Omega


----------



## FITZ

Sucks that Gulak will be out in the first round but he should have plenty of chances to impress.


----------



## Obfuscation

Dammit. There goes Gulak.


----------



## Lane

Lol because Kyle can't lose and defend the title the other 2 nights.


----------



## Concrete

Except for 2012 with Kevin Steen, no champ who has entered BOLA has lost in the first round. And unless PWG plans on giving Gulak a Ricochet push with a not really established champ we can take an educated guess. Though there is the chance Gulak wins, I'd be more inclined to believe he'd have other matches the other nights.


----------



## peep4life

Bad influence vs Bucks added to night 2. Sucks this is the night I can't go

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Super Sonic

Find a job that doesn't mandate weekends already.


----------



## Obfuscation

Lane said:


> Lol because Kyle can't lose and defend the title the other 2 nights.





Concrete said:


> Except for 2012 with Kevin Steen, no champ who has entered BOLA has lost in the first round. And unless PWG plans on giving Gulak a Ricochet push with a not really established champ we can take an educated guess.


that is what supports the thought process, tbhayley. nothing to take so literal w/o the benefit of the doubt.

hardly chuckle-worthy when the odds are stacked up against a guy making his debut defeating the brand spankin new World Champion who's openly been on a tear for over a year _ (unless by some shocking result, Hero wins it)_ World Championship matches during BOLA weekends are equally just as rare.


----------



## Lane

I kinda hope Hero does win just so people will shit a brick.


----------



## Concrete

peep4life said:


> Bad influence vs Bucks added to night 2. Sucks this is the night I can't go
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Having the conversation on the Twatter and curious to what those here say: Does Bad Influence vs Young Bucks hold anywhere near as much weight as it did, say, year and a half ago?


----------



## DGenerationMC

Concrete said:


> Having the conversation on the Twatter and curious to what those here say: Does Bad Influence vs Young Bucks hold anywhere near as much weight as it did, say, year and a half ago?


It does to me. I've only seen them wrestle each other once, and that was in a one-off match in TNA a year ago.

It seems they won't be as restricted as last time and with the atmosphere PWG brings, this should be a MOTY candidate in my opinion.

Now when I say MOTY candidate, I mean that not from a wrestling standpoint, but also from a purely entertainment standpoint as well. Should be funny as hell.


----------



## Zatiel

Young Bucks Vs. Bad Influence announced for Night 2. Jesus, I didn't even know Daniels and Kazarian were going to be there.


----------



## peep4life

Super Sonic said:


> Find a job that doesn't mandate weekends already.


I usually don't work weekends. But the first USC Football game is that day and I bartend on campus so I have to work. Plus it's crazy good money. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Obfuscation

Concrete said:


> Having the conversation on the Twatter and curious to what those here say: Does Bad Influence vs Young Bucks hold anywhere near as much weight as it did, say, year and a half ago?


Of course not. Already been two matches between the teams & both aren't at their height of popularity atm. But does that mean I don't want to see it? Nah. I like to hope it will be fun. Bucks in PWG are the most reliable in the scenario, so it is more on Bad Influence to deliver or not.


----------



## Super Sonic

peep4life said:


> I usually don't work weekends. But the first USC Football game is that day and I bartend on campus so I have to work. Plus it's crazy good money.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Not a bad gig, plenty of great opportunities to meet some nice ladies that way too.


----------



## ErrybodyTaps

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Of course not. *Already been two matches between the teams *& both aren't at their height of popularity atm. But does that mean I don't want to see it? Nah. I like to hope it will be fun. Bucks in PWG are the most reliable in the scenario, so it is more on Bad Influence to deliver or not.


3 matches. The ONO TNA ladder match, the HoH match (which was but a few weeks ago) and the Q-Pro match which can be seen here :







Agreed though, the match does not hold the same weight anymore. Would have preferred to see PWG hold off on this for a bit, so when it does happen again (and in front of the Reseda crowd) it would feel a little fresher. They literally had a ton of fresh matchups at their disposal for this particular weekend (Joey and Candice, Best Friends or Myers/Trent or Taylor/Omega or even Gargano/Taylor, ICMG, Unbreakable F'N Machines). 

I'd guess given how stacked the BOLA tournament is, is the reason why they chose to not use a fresher matchup here and save those for potential future bookings/cards and making those cards more attractive.


----------



## BornBad

PWG ‏@OfficialPWG 

Chris Daniels/Frankie Kazarian vs. World's Cutest Tag Team vs. Inner City Machine Guns in a non-tournament match on Night One of BOLA!


----------



## Platt

Would of preferred a one on one with Bad Influence & WCTT but I'll take it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DGenerationMC

Jesus Christ....

the way PWG is going all out for BOLA this year, you'd think they'd be going out of business or something.


----------



## Lane

DGenerationMC said:


> Jesus Christ....
> 
> the way PWG is going all out for BOLA this year, you'd think they'd be going out of business or something.


:shaq2


----------



## Super Sonic

If the indies managed to have cards like the ROH/NJPW shows and this year's BOLA weekend, nobody would be clinging on to the indy good ol' days.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Zack Sabre Jr vs Adam Cole for night 2...


----------



## FITZ

BOLA is just going to be the greatest thing ever. Which is good because the last few years have looked pretty uninteresting, so much so that I haven't even purchased them on DVD when I get most PWG shows. 

The card looks so great that I actually went and ordered a bunch of the more recent shows that I didn't have. 

I also have to agree that the Inner City Machine Guns aren't needed in that tag match but I won't complain and I'll just be happy that Joey and Candice will be on all 3 shows.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Mattyb2266 said:


> Zack Sabre Jr vs Adam Cole for night 2...


OH MY LORD! That match will be so fuckin good. Fuckin yes. I love you PWG <3


----------



## Shepard

fuckin FUCK @ Sabre Jr/Cole. Now I HAVE to have this show.


----------



## DGenerationMC

What Sabre tries to Armbar Cole's dick?


----------



## Super Sonic

Night 1
Brian Cage vs. AR Fox

Night 2
Unbreakable F'N Machines vs. Drew Gulak & Biff Busick
Rich Swann vs. Trent Baretta


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

What's the dates for this?


----------



## Super Sonic

Chuck Taylor faces Johnny Gargano on Night Two

Biff Busick faces Roderick Strong on Night One


----------



## KingCrash

Mattyb2266 said:


> Zack Sabre Jr vs Adam Cole for night 2...













Also like that they made Busick/Strong, that should be just a slugfest.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Hawkins vs. Styles :mark:
SABIN VS. RICOCHET :mark::mark:


----------



## Super Sonic

Hero vs. Sydal
Elgin vs. Ciampa
Lee vs. Alexander


----------



## Super Sonic

Nights 1 and 2 appear to be finalized.


----------



## DGenerationMC

They are seriously trying to give fans aneurysms with these matches.

Holy fuckballs.


----------



## peep4life

Night 2 is literally bonkers

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RKing85

I had to change my underwear when I saw the line-ups. Fuck yes. So much gold there.


----------



## Obfuscation

Mattyb2266 said:


> Zack Sabre Jr vs Adam Cole for night 2...


:sodone



NastyYaffa said:


> SABIN VS. RICOCHET :mark::mark:


YES



Super Sonic said:


> Elgin vs. Ciampa


:lmao


----------



## FITZ

Elgin/Ciampa and Fox/Cage are perfect as we really wouldn't want to see most of this guys wrestle just about anyone, so making them wrestle each other is genius. Now they just need to book things so they all get eliminated in the first round. Eh, maybe not Ciampa. I haven't seen him wrestle very much recently and he seems like an insanely nice guy so I'll root for him over Elgin at least.

Hero/Sydal is my sleeper. Hero's been putting on some weight so they could have an amazing dynamic for the match as long as Hero works like a big guy and Sydal plays into it. Considering they both spent some time in WWE/NXT I would hope that they go this route. 

Pretty much everything they book seems amazing for this weekend.


----------



## Morrison17

Styles vs. Hawkins? 
Why? Just why?
They have Taylor, Cage, Sydal, AR Fox, Gorgano, this list can go on and on. Damn.


----------



## Groovemachine

RE: Elgin/Ciampa, let's not forget they had that swell match back at ROH BITW last year. If it's kept to 10/15 minutes, that could be a really nice undercard match.

I'm not even going to comment on Zack Sabre Jr vs Adam Cole. I'm scared to fully process it, just in case I go into anaphylactic shock.


----------



## seabs

*I really really hope Zack and Adam haven't forgot how much they hated each other back in 2011.*


----------



## DGenerationMC

Am I the only who completely overlooked Eleven?

Thanks alot, PWG.

You sick, sick fuckers.


----------



## Flux

Morrison17 said:


> Styles vs. Hawkins?
> Why? Just why?
> They have Taylor, Cage, Sydal, AR Fox, Gorgano, this list can go on and on. Damn.


Cage and Fox suck, Styles and Sydal has happened umpteen times, Styles and Gargano happened not long ago at 2CW and Taylor isnt exactly a great opponent for Styles either. No need to blow the AJ dream matches straight away, especially in a tournament opening round. This is all presuming your comment was questioning why Styles was paired with Myers, if it wasnt then ignore me.

The booking of Cage/Fox and Ciampa/Elgin is genius.


----------



## Snapdragon

Christ the Elgin hate on this forum has been insane lately


----------



## Super Sonic

Snapdragon said:


> Christ the Elgin hate on this forum has been insane lately


He doesn't sell, his mic work is abysmal, and has yet to get comfortable in his own skin a decade into the business. He's fucking boring.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Super Sonic said:


> He doesn't sell, his mic work is abysmal, and has yet to get comfortable in his own skin a decade into the business. He's fucking boring.


I don't hate on him or anything like that but with that being said, I think he'd be great for the WWE.

:cool2


----------



## Lane

I'd much rather see Elgin play a russian on tv than that sack of shit Rusev.


----------



## Morrison17

> Cage and Fox suck, Styles and Sydal has happened umpteen times, Styles and Gargano happened not long ago at 2CW and Taylor isnt exactly a great opponent for Styles either. No need to blow the AJ dream matches straight away, especially in a tournament opening round.* This is all presuming your comment was questioning why Styles was paired with Myers*, if it wasnt then ignore me.


This and also why Hawkins is even there. He doesn't fit to PWG style, IMO.
Sydal and Styles was long time ago. I completely disagree about Fox and Cage, so obviously I would prefer to see one of them against Styles instead of Hawkins. I'm sure that PWG is more popular and respected than 2CW (I'm saying this because living in Ukraine where pro wrestling isn't a thing I know about PWG, but found out about 2CW just recently) , so that match doesn't count for me and I'm sure PWGs would be better, cause everything is beter there. 

I agree about better opponents being saved for next matches, but as I said, on my opinion anyone would be a better opponent for Styles. Also it's kinda weird seeing former TNA and current NJPW world champion in the same ring with wwe jobber. I mean that Sydal wasn't a main event star, but he did a lot of popular indys before wwe, and Hawkins didn't as far as I know. So dont really get why people excited to see him.


----------



## KingCrash

To be fair I don't really think anyone knows what style Hawkins in going to use on the indies because we really didn't get a chance to see him in WWE. Same thing kind of went for Barretta and he's been good when you don't plug him in with Hero for 30 min. jerk-off matches. Plus like Taylor said it's a good 1st round match so you can get to the "dream" AJ matches later, Hawkins can look good with AJ and if he impresses he sets himself up for the next couple of shows.



Snapdragon said:


> Christ the Elgin hate on this forum has been insane lately


It's not just this forum and it's hasn't been just lately.


----------



## DGenerationMC

People think Hawkins/Myers is a bad fit for PWG?

Boy, does that sound familiar.....

_Trent?_


----------



## Morrison17

Trent wrestled good matches in wwe, on nxt and superstars against Kidd and Tatsu. Hawkins didn't as far as I know.
And to be fair, when Trent is in 1 on 1 match at PWG, it's usually the weakest match of the show.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Morrison17 said:


> Trent wrestled good matches in wwe, on nxt and superstars against Kidd and Tatsu. Hawkins didn't as far as I know.
> And to be fair, when Trent is in 1 on 1 match at PWG, it's usually the weakest match of the show.


I'm honestly not the biggest Trent fan in the world, so I didn't have high expectations for Myers, but he impressed the hell out of me in his match with AR Fox at Beyond a few weeks ago. Give him a chance.


----------



## HBK for ever

DGenerationMC said:


> People think Hawkins/Myers is a bad fit for PWG?
> 
> Boy, does that sound familiar.....
> 
> _Trent?_


i like Hawkins. but putting him in a match against AJ is not the best decision i guess.
its AJ's first match in PWG since almost 7/8 year.


----------



## Concrete

DON'T DISRESPECT 2-C-DUB!!!

:'-(


----------



## DGenerationMC

HBK for ever said:


> i like Hawkins. but putting him in a match against AJ is not the best decision i guess.
> its AJ's first match in PWG since almost 7/8 year.


I think they'll be fine.

If any crowd can make a match good, it's that Reseda crowd.

I'm not worried.

And as much as I like Best Friends, I hope Hawkins impresses so he and Trent(?) can be a team in PWG. Preferrably heels.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I think Hawkins will do fine. I think he's a good wrestler.


----------



## RKing85

Well Elgin did lose the mullet, so that automatically makes him better overall. That fact alone is worth at least an extra half star for all of his matches.


----------



## peep4life

Got tickets to night 1 and 3. Going to be a great weekend. I'm so pumped for this I keep forgetting I have tickets to Eleven

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ZackDanielson

Front row for all 3 nights for me. God I can't wait!


----------



## RKing85

could you buy all three nights at once? Or did you have to do each individually? Cause I figured front row for each night would sell out in minutes.


----------



## peep4life

How did you get front row for each show? My buddy tried getting them the second they went on sale and failed

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HBK for ever

DGenerationMC said:


> I think they'll be fine.
> 
> If any crowd can make a match good, it's that Reseda crowd.
> 
> I'm not worried.
> 
> And as much as I like Best Friends, I hope Hawkins impresses so he and Trent(?) can be a team in PWG. Preferrably heels.


ofcourse they'll be fine. but this is not the problem.
i was hoping they will put AJ Styles aginst a big star at his big return but they put him against hawkins fpalm 
meh. i'm not so excited about it


----------



## Flux

What evidence is there that Hawkins is a bad wrestler or wont put on a great match? He's wrestled like three times in a year. Based on what we've seen theres just as much of a chance it will be a MOTYC than it will a dud. Completely unfair to judge his ability at this point tbh


----------



## Morrison17

What evidence that Hawkins is a good wrestler and will put a good match?
For a PPV I would prefer to know what to expect. But PWG can afford one meh match since BOLA will be awesome anyway. 

From what I know about Hawkins it's gonna be World Champ vs. jobber in a decent match at best. My expectation aren't really high, but I will be happy if I'm wrong/


----------



## seabs

*How the fuck can you say Trent had good NXT matches but Hawkins didn't. Granted he wasn't having Tyson Kidd vs Yoshi Tatus matches but he had a ton of really good NXT/Superstars matches with the usual suspects. Plus he was really great with Tyler Reks on them shows too. If you're expecting him to be a Sydal or an AJ then LOL but he won't stink the place up that's for sure.*


----------



## Obfuscation

TaylorFitz said:


> Elgin/Ciampa and Fox/Cage are perfect as we really wouldn't want to see most of this guys wrestle just about anyone, so making them wrestle each other is genius.





Flux said:


> The booking of Cage/Fox and Ciampa/Elgin is genius.


Don't understand this. Genius would be booking guys nobody wants to see. I mean, surely that isn't hard to grasp.


----------



## peep4life

Those 4 guys are all over in reseda though, so they're going to get booked. Personally I like watching Cage and Elgin in pwg in person

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FITZ

Snapdragon said:


> Christ the Elgin hate on this forum has been insane lately


I don't think I've ever been a fan of his. I take that back, he had one good match with TJ Perkins at a Final Battle. Since he started wrestling in more prominent matches he's been terrible. And he's been terrible in PWG.



Morrison17 said:


> Trent wrestled good matches in wwe, on nxt and superstars against Kidd and Tatsu. Hawkins didn't as far as I know.
> And to be fair, when Trent is in 1 on 1 match at PWG, it's usually the weakest match of the show.


I would be lying if I said that I remembered seeing a single Trent Barretta match before he started working in PWG and GabeGate



Hayley Seydoux said:


> Don't understand this. Genius would be booking guys nobody wants to see. I mean, surely that isn't hard to grasp.


I mean yeah I would prefer if most of them weren't on the show. But realistically all of those guys were going to be on the show. So just having them all wrestle each other is fine with me.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Yeah I'm not a big AR Fox fan.

I understand Elgin being there as he is a high-profile star on the indies.

And I wish Brian Cage would just go to TNA. Just go.


----------



## ROHFan19

Is Elgin, Ciampa and AR Fox really over in Reseda though? That crowd fucking goes crazy for everyone. But IMO the guys who get the smallest reactions besides the pointless tag teams like ppRay and RockNES are Elgin and Ciampa. Fox is a bit above them but only because of his high spots.

Cage I agree with, he's over. Either way...the only thing that can ruin this tournament is Elgin going deep again. He's fucking made it to the finals back to back years. Hopefully he loses in the first round.

I'll be so disappointed if guys like Gulak/Busick/Sydal/ZSJ are eliminated in the first round and fucking Elgin makes the finals. I understand they're new to PWG but they're all 4000x the wrestler.


----------



## HBK for ever

I'll be so disappointed if Elgin makes the finals. even though his the ROH champion but come on, his just not the right guy.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Elgin is just fuckin boring. So is Cage.


----------



## peep4life

Ciampa isn't really over in reseda. People can tell he sucks. Fox is in tag matches, not so much as a singles wrestler. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HBK for ever

Jesus, what happened for pwg ELEVEN?.


----------



## Goyle

The Evolve pressor mentioned AR Fox is out for 2-3 months with a broken hand. I wish they didn't announce the non-tournament matches already so we could have gotten Candice whooping Brian Cage's ass.


----------



## FITZ

HBK for ever said:


> Jesus, what happened for pwg ELEVEN?.


That's on July 26th. 



> Night 1
> 
> 2014 Battle of Los Angeles First Round Match
> Brian Cage vs. AR Fox
> 
> 2014 Battle of Los Angeles First Round Match
> Cedric Alexander vs. Trevor Lee
> 
> 2014 Battle of Los Angeles First Round Match
> Biff Busick vs. Roderick Strong
> 
> 2014 Battle of Los Angeles First Round Match
> Tommaso Ciampa vs. Michael Elgin
> 
> 2014 Battle of Los Angeles First Round Match
> Brian Myers vs. AJ Styles
> 
> 2014 Battle of Los Angeles First Round Match
> Drew Gulak vs. Kyle O'Reilly
> 
> Non-Tournament Six-Person Tag Team Match
> The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) & Adam Cole vs. Best Friends of Low Moral Fiber (Kenny Omega, Chuck Taylor, & Trent?)
> 
> Non-Tournament Three-Way Tag Team Match
> Inner City Machine Guns (Ricochet & Rich Swann) vs. World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan)
> vs. Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian





> Night 2
> 
> 2014 Battle of Los Angeles First Round Match
> Johnny Gargano vs. Chuck Taylor
> 
> 2014 Battle of Los Angeles First Round Match
> Rich Swann vs. Trent?
> 
> 2014 Battle of Los Angeles First Round Match
> Adam Cole vs. Zack Sabre, Jr.
> 
> 2014 Battle of Los Angeles First Round Match
> Ricochet vs. Chris Sabin
> 
> 2014 Battle of Los Angeles First Round Match
> Chris Hero vs. Matt Sydal
> 
> 2014 Battle of Los Angeles First Round Match
> ACH vs. Kenny Omega
> 
> Non-Tournament Tag Team Match
> Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines (Brian Cage & Michael Elgin)
> 
> Non-Tournament Tag Team Match
> Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian vs. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson)


Those look like 2 incredible nights. That being said it sucks that it doesn't look like Joey and Candice will be on Night 2. I was kind of hoping they would go into BOLA as the tag champions but with them not being on Night 2 I'm not sure if that will be the case.


----------



## Lane

Fox is going to be out of the tournament. Needs surgery on his wrist.


----------



## Obfuscation

Well that made my day.


----------



## DGenerationMC

_Thank God, now I can buy the DVDs with a clear conscious._


----------



## Obfuscation

:lmao

what a gif


----------



## FITZ

I won't say I'm happy about Fox not being on the card until I see who replaces him. I don't really hate him as much as a lot of you guys. All the criticism about him is totally valid but he can be fun to watch and does all sorts of cool stuff. And when he bothces it looks like he should die but he somehow doesn't which is also pretty cool. I honestly do enjoy him in a tag team setting where the fact that he just does big moves can be hidden when he's the hot tag. I'll admit he doesn't do much for me in singles matches though. 

I'm also the leading expert on all things AR Fox because I saw him wrestle a dozen matches in about a month and a half time frame. 
Best of the Best (3 matches)
Evolve Tournament at WM Weekend (3 matches)
CZW at Wrestlcon (1)
DGUSA at Wrestlecon (1)
WSU Mixed Tag Tournament (3)
CZW show after the tournament (1)

So yeah I watched a dozen AR Fox matches live in person in such a short period of time. Therefore everything I say about him must be taken as truth and until you have such an absurd experience and have AR Fox literally land in your lap at a show at least once (which is another reason I like him) then can't even argue with me. 


I know Candice has a match and everything already but they should really put here in the tournament if she won't be a tag champion when it happens.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Random prediction: Cole vs. ZSJ will end up as the best match of the tournament if Ricochet/Styles does not happen.


----------



## Lane

It's really kind of shitty being happy someone is injured.


----------



## Super Sonic

Lane said:


> It's really kind of shitty being happy someone is injured.


Nobody wants him to be in pain. Some viewers see how shallow of a worker he is and wish for him to stop getting booked until he decides to grow as an in-ring performer.

Texans fans went a bit overboard with their joy at Matt Schaub being injured last year, but the reality is they wanted him to stop shitting up the field and were relieved that a somewhat competent QB would be suiting up.


----------



## RKing85

that is indeed an awesome gif.

CM Punk going to replace AR Fox. You heard it here first people


----------



## TJQ

Lane said:


> Fox is going to be out of the tournament. Needs surgery on his wrist.


Aw, I know people around here aren't too fond of him but I like the guy. Hopefully somebody good takes his place.


----------



## ROHFan19

Can't wait to see what Super Dragon has up his sleeve for a replacement. May I suggest Timothy Thatcher please?


----------



## Lane

They didn't use Thatcher when he lived in California. I highly doubt they'll start flying him in.


----------



## ROHFan19

Any ideas on a suitable replacement then? I mean I guess they can really bring in anyone since they're most likely going to lose in Round 1, but who knows.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I would mark the fuck out if AR's replacement would be.... TOZAWA! :mark:

But it's probably not happening.


----------



## ROHFan19

I don't believe Super Dragon even contacted Tozawa for BOLA this year. I do know that he wanted to book Masato Tanaka though. Maybe JT Dunn for a debut or somebody like Tony Nese or B-Boy as a last minute replacement?


----------



## Super Sonic

Source for the Tanaka plan please.


----------



## ROHFan19

PWG @OfficialPWG · Jul 9
Question number one: I almost booked a wrestler from Japan for BOLA this year but he wasn't able to make it. Who was it?

PWG @OfficialPWG · Jul 9
@mynameisturk is the winner. The wrestler was Masato Tanaka. Please send your address to [email protected]


----------



## Concrete

Lane said:


> They didn't use Thatcher when he lived in California. I highly doubt they'll start flying him in.


GO ROT! I still find it hard to truly feel like he is on the East Coast until more promotions start booking him. It is probably true but at the same time how is he not getting ALL the bookings if so? Yet he is getting flown to the West Coast somewhat regularly where I have to believe he isn't drawing in enough fans to counter a flight. What I'm really saying is he should be getting bookings on the East Coast since he lives here. Popping up once a month in places is not enough.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

I'll be fine as long as Elgin's Reptar-looking ass doesn't win this.


----------



## NastyYaffa

If Elgin wins :faint:

I could see them totally doing that actually... :faint:

Hoping for Ricochet to win it.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Reptar :lmao


----------



## Lane

I hope Elgin vs Cage vs Ciampa is the finals because lol.


----------



## FITZ

I would accept Freight Train as the replacement for AR Fox.


----------



## Concrete

Lane said:


> I hope Elgin vs Cage vs Ciampa is the finals because lol.


WORST...because it is dawning on me that the finals are going to be a three way. Which I don't want to come to terms with in the least.


----------



## Super Sonic

Lane said:


> I hope Elgin vs Cage vs Ciampa is the finals because lol.


The most "best for business" BOLA final since Joey Ryan winning it all, brother.


----------



## Lane

BOLA has always been a 3 way finals I think. Expect for when it was a one night tournament. Always done as block A, B, and C. 

As far as those finals go :hhh2

I hope Fox makes it in on night 3 and is a surprise entrant into the finals making it Cage vs Ciampa vs Elgin vs Fox :russo


----------



## Concrete

I think the last time they did a 3-way final was 2007 but I could be off base.


----------



## Super Sonic

On the bright side, if that was the final match and I attended the show, I'd get to leave early and happy.


----------



## Lane

And PWG would still get your money. :hhh2


----------



## Concrete

Lane said:


> And PWG would still get your money. :hhh2


If a card gives you 80% things you REALLY dig and 20% stuff you aren't into is it really worth not giving money to? 100% would be nice but c'mon man!


----------



## Super Sonic

Lane said:


> And PWG would still get your money. :hhh2


That's perfectly fine since I'd be seeing show-stealing matches left and right in the earlier rounds. I remember leaving the bar early for Over the Limit 2012 after Punk vs. D-Bry and turning a weekly TNA PPV off in 2003 once its X-Division tournament had concluded.


----------



## RKing85

Actually, 2007 was the only year in which the final was a three way


----------



## Last Chancery

Super Sonic said:


> That's perfectly fine since I'd be seeing show-stealing matches left and right in the earlier rounds. I remember leaving the bar early for Over the Limit 2012 after Punk vs. D-Bry and turning a weekly TNA PPV off in 2003 once its X-Division tournament had concluded.


I left Payback 2013 after the tag title match, before the Ryback/Cena main event, and I was there live.


----------



## Mattyb2266

RKing85 said:


> Actually, 2007 was the only year in which the final was a three way


2006 was supposed to be but Super Dragon was hurt. That was a 24 man tournament, as was 2007. So I think it's safe to say this will also have a 3 way final.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Lane said:


> I hope Elgin vs Cage vs Ciampa is the finals because lol.


Besides emptying my bladder and beating traffic, there's absolutely no reason for this fuckery :no:


----------



## Snapdragon

Hoping for an Elgin win not only because he's one of the best and most consistent performers on the indies but to piss a lot of people here off


----------



## Obfuscation

Actually tried to get Tanaka? Nuts. That could have been fun. Since we're throwing out random Puro names, get Sugiura instead. 8*D


----------



## Lane

What about Stalker Ichigawa? Is he available?


----------



## Concrete

Lane said:


> What about Stalker Ichigawa? Is he available?


Legit want Stalker now. GIMME! Or Don Fuji. Because my goodness Fuji is a bad arse if there ever was one.


----------



## Zatiel

I would be so excited if Don Fuji came to PWG. There may be work-ratier wrestlers, but there's no one I'd rather see do character shenanigans. That's a Joey Ryan match I'd actually like to see! Or Vs. Candice...

Yes. Come to us, Fuji!


----------



## Lane

I was thinking if they want to replace Fox with a flyer they could try and get Super Porky.


----------



## Rah

Niño Hamburguesa or bust.


----------



## Lane

Oh shit I forgot Mistico is back. Get him.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I can't see Mistico in PWG.

He'd probably charge them up the ass for just one appearance, much less a weekend.


----------



## Lane

The fact I was taken seriously with that makes it so much better. But, yeah. That was only a joke


----------



## Super Sonic

I predict Ahmed Johnson to be the replacement.

And yes, I'm hoping for Mistico vs. Ahmed Johnson to headline WM32 inside Jerry World.


----------



## Super Sonic

Meltzer gives a timetable:



> A.R. Fox will be out of action for a few months after undergoing wrist surgery this past week.


----------



## Obfuscation

Holy shit DON FUJII plz.

damn our stupid hypothetical comments. this would legit be terrific.


----------



## Tanner1495

EDIT: I am dumb nevermind


----------



## Goyle

Tanner1495 said:


> So looks like no Sabre Jr/Cole


I flipped out thinking the exact same thing, but this is about Eleven. Gargano replaces Cage in the tag match and three way turns into Strong/Cole.


----------



## Obfuscation

Why? That is for the ELEVEN card. Not BOLA.


----------



## Tanner1495

Goyle said:


> I flipped out thinking the exact same thing, but this is about Eleven. Gargano replaces Cage in the tag match and three way turns into Strong/Cole.


Oh my god I totally forgot about ELEVEN, I was wondering why they didn't mention AR Fox as well, thanks for the clear up!


----------



## Super Sonic

Pile another one on.



DXvsNWO1994 said:


> Bad News. Apparently Trent Baretta suffered a Patellar Tendon Tear at tonight's Beyond Wrestling Show, _Americanrana_. Sounds like it was a pretty serious injury. From what I found doing a little research, it'll likely keep him out of action for several months.
> 
> So you can scratch Baretta, and potentially AR Fox (yet to be officially pulled, to my knowledge) & Brian Cage (haven't heard anything about what his injury is). BOLA is getting wrecked by injuries.


----------



## Obfuscation

That's what he gets for trying hard at a Beyond Wrestling show.


----------



## Lane

Yeah because it's not like BEYOND sold out their venue or it was a big show for them or anything. How dare he work hard.


----------



## seabs

*All 3 will probably be replaced by better names.*


----------



## Concrete

Don Fuji becomes more and more possible...life is good.

EDIT:Not for those three of course.


----------



## seabs

*BOLA falls between New Japan tours....*


----------



## Concrete

Seabs said:


> *BOLA falls between New Japan tours....*


This makes me more scared than anything i.e., Forever Hooligans.


----------



## malek

Hoping for Shelley, Kushida and Fish. Though, there is little chance PWG will use any of these guys


----------



## seabs

*Shelley, Kushida and Anderson pls :side:*


----------



## RKing85

hoping for at least 1 Dragon Gate guy, but not getting my expectations too high.

Pointless fun facts, all time BOLA appearance and records for this year's BOLA participants (including the 3 who will probably get pulled due to injuries)

First Appearances for Cedric Alexander, Trevor Lee, Biff Busick, Brian Myers, Drew Gulak, Zach Sabre

AR Fox - 1 appearance, 0-1
Tommaso Ciampa - 1 appearance, 0-1
Rich Swann - 1 appearance, 0-1
Trent? - 1 appearance, 0-1
Chris Sabin - 1 appearance, 1-1
ACH - 1 appearance, 1-1
Johnny Gargano - 1 appearance, 2-1
AJ Styles - 1 appearance, 3-1
Adam Cole - 1 appearance, 4-0

Matt Sydal - 2 appearances, 1-2
Ricochet - 2 appearances, 1-2
Kyle O'Reilly - 2 appearance, 4-1
Kenny Omega - 2 appearances, 4-1
Michael Elgin - 2 appearance, 6-2

Chuck Taylor - 3 appearances, 0-3
Brian Cage - 3 appearances, 2-3

Chris Hero - 5 appearances, 6-5

Roderick Strong - 8 appearances, 11-8


----------



## Goyle

Bobby Fish replacing AR Fox vs. Brian Cage
Candice LeRae replacing Trent? vs. Rich Swann
Zack Sabre Jr. replacing Trent? in the 6 man tag.

BOLA just got even better, somehow.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Fish :mark:
CANDICE :mark:


----------



## FITZ

Candice should have been in this from the start. 

Really cool that Fish is in BOLA, and PWG in general.


----------



## RKing85

yep, upgrades across the board if you ask me. About time Candice got some BOLA love.


----------



## peep4life

Red dragon vs Candace and Joey night 3 please


----------



## DGenerationMC

Gotta see what's all the fuss about ReDragon is about.


----------



## Super Sonic

reDRagon vs. Inner City Machine Guns
reDRagon vs. Men of Low Moral Fiber


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Damn you PWG bringing in Fish when I don't have BOLA tickets! :cuss:
*Stop being epic for a while! A bitch has bills!!* :lol


----------



## malek

Finally !

So glad that we will finally get to see Bobby Fish in PWG


----------



## FITZ

I just realized what a shame it is that there won't be a "Best Friends of Low Moral Fiber."


----------



## NastyYaffa

Super Sonic said:


> reDRagon vs. Inner City Machine Guns


Yes please :mark:


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Anyone know if they ship internationally and how much is postage to UK?


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life

DGenerationMC said:


> Gotta see what's all the fuss about ReDragon is about.


Same and I've never seen Fish before either (i don't even know what he looks like). Is he part of Redragon? I know it's O'Reilly and somebody else.


----------



## Lazyking

Yes. Fish is rocking like a handlebar stache'


----------



## Shenron

StuckInHell4-Life said:


> Same and I've never seen Fish before either (i don't even know what he looks like). Is he part of Redragon? I know it's O'Reilly and somebody else.


I present to you THE PROFESSOR. Seriously, he works as a sub teacher.










I wish I could have a 'stache so manly as that.


----------



## malek

For some reason Bobby Fish reminds me soooo much of Bronn from HBO's Game of Thrones.


----------



## RKing85

10 days away!!!! So close!


----------



## Super Sonic

Shocked that brackets haven't been released yet.


----------



## Lazyking

They don't really need to announce the brackets.


----------



## RKing85

they never release brackets in advance for BOLA, do they?

Although I greatly do prefer it when promotions announce brackets ahead of time.


----------



## KingCrash

Final update before the shows:

Cage is off due to injury, it'll be TJ Perkins taking on Bobby Fish on Night 1 and on Night 2 it'll be reDRagon vs. Gulak & Busick


----------



## Concrete

KingCrash said:


> Final update before the shows:
> 
> Cage is off due to injury, it'll be TJ Perkins taking on Bobby Fish on Night 1 and on Night 2 it'll be reDRagon vs. Gulak & Busick


How does PWG up the ante on the day of? Quality shows are more quality.


----------



## KingCrash

It's kind of nice and sad at the same time that TJ's always available to plug in a hole when a company needs a guy. And surprised more people haven't put Busick/Gulak in a team considering how they mesh well and Thatcher/Gulak is in a similar vein that's enjoyable in CWFH.


----------



## sXeMope

Cool to see TJ can take the time away from nailing rats long enough to make an appearance.  
Has TNA gotten rid of the clause in contracts that prevent wrestlers from appearing on shows? Seems like a few promotions have had TNA wrestlers on their show recently.


----------



## Obfuscation

No Cage is a bummer b/c I like him. But I'm a Perkins fan too & TNA doesn't use him, so he'll finally have at least one match to potentially be good this year.


----------



## Morrison17

TNA actually using Manik lately.
I guess he can appear on PWG show cause he's performing under the mask in TNA with different name. Similiar thing was with Daniels couple of years ago.


----------



## Brye

Spoiler: Night 1 results



TJ Perkins d. Bobby Fish

Roderick Strong d. Biff Busick

Trevor Lee d. Cedric Alexander

Candice & Joey d. Inner City Machine Guns & Bad Influence

Michael Elgin d. Tommaso Ciampa

AJ Styles d. Bryan Myers

Kyle O'Reilly d. Drew Gulak

Chuck Taylor, Kenny Omega & Zack Sabre d. Young Bucks & Adam Cole



Undefeated in the tournament predictions so far. (Y)


----------



## Even Flow

sXeMope said:


> Cool to see TJ can take the time away from nailing rats long enough to make an appearance.
> *Has TNA gotten rid of the clause in contracts that prevent wrestlers from appearing on shows? Seems like a few promotions have had TNA wrestlers on their show recently.*


As far as I know, TNA talent can work indy shows just as long as the indy promotion isn't promoting an iPPV with them on it. DVD releases are fine.


----------



## Obfuscation

The main event, OHOHOHOH. Too much fun on paper. We're off and running.


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life

Brye said:


> Spoiler: Night 1 results
> 
> 
> 
> TJ Perkins d. Bobby Fish
> 
> Roderick Strong d. Biff Busick
> 
> Trevor Lee d. Cedric Alexander
> 
> Candice & Joey d. Inner City Machine Guns & Bad Influence
> 
> Michael Elgin d. Tommaso Ciampa
> 
> AJ Styles d. Bryan Myers
> 
> Kyle O'Reilly d. Drew Gulak
> 
> Chuck Taylor, Kenny Omega & Zack Sabre d. Young Bucks & Adam Cole
> 
> 
> 
> Undefeated in the tournament predictions so far. (Y)


I feel sad. There are 5 people I've never seen before on that card and two I've only seen once. Hope it was a good show.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Seems like he has got out of that cave lol


----------



## Toonami4Life

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*

From what I hear The former Curt Hawkins screwed up quite a bit and they had to modify the finish between him and AJ. Shame, a chance for him to show what he's got and he messes up.


----------



## Snapdragon

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*



Toonami4Life said:


> From what I hear The former Curt Hawkins screwed up quite a bit and they had to modify the finish between him and AJ. Shame, a chance for him to show what he's got and he messes up.


For all we know the match was very good. Also he's booked for 2 more days


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*



Snapdragon said:


> For all we know the match was very good. Also he's booked for 2 more days


Apparently the crowd chanted "Don't come back" at him. But they loved Zack. As they should.


----------



## peep4life

The match with AJ was good, the ending was botched though. Some of the crowd was chanting don't come back but not a lot. Zack killed it last night


----------



## Snapdragon

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*

Sounds like some of the crowd being drunk douchebags again. Not surprised.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*



Spoiler: Night 2 results



(1) BOLA First Round match: Candice LaRae beat Rich Swann.

(2) BOLA First Round match: Johnny Gargano beat Chuck Taylor.

(3) BOLA First Round match: Ricochet beat Chris Sabin.

(4) ReDragon (Kyle O'Reilly & Bobby Fish) beat Biff Busick & Drew Gulak.

(5) BOLA First Round match: Matt Sydal (Evan Bourne) beat Chris Hero.

(6) BOLA First Round match: Zack Sabre, Jr. beat Adam Cole.

(7) BOLA First Round match: Kenny Omega beat A.C.H.

(8) Young Bucks beat Christopher Daniels & Kazarian in a big main event tag match.

Advancing to the BOLA quarter-finals on Sunday: Candice, Gargano, Ricochet, Sydal, Sabre, and Omega.

Advancing from Friday's first round: Perkins, Strong, Lee, Elgin, Styles, and O'Reilly.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*

Heard that ACH vs. Omega was incredible. Some people are even calling it the MOTY.


----------



## Rah

Hawkins is not a smart worker. The less opprtunity he has working in front of rabid fans, chanting for sick spots, the better.


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*



Spoiler: spoiler



Why would they have Candice beat Swann :faint::faint::faint:


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*



StuckInHell4-Life said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they have Candice beat Swann :faint::faint::faint:





Spoiler: spoiler



Because Candice > Swann


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*



Spoiler: spoiler



Don't get me wrong, I like Candice and some of what she does. It's just that, well, she's a girl. She makes everything look so fake and bad.


----------



## BillThompson

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*

I'm guessing that you don't care how misogynist and sexist your statement is, but it's still a foolish statement. It's a wonder anyone bothers to come to this place to discuss wrestling anymore, when a comment like yours is the norm and not the exception.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*

the dvd's of these shows can not come fast enough.

10 matches tonight? Going to be a long card.


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*



BillThompson said:


> I'm guessing that you don't care how misogynist and sexist your statement is, but it's still a foolish statement.


I realize that it is a bit sexist but I'm also saying this having watched her in a few matches and needing to be carried in each one. If this was Kharma out there, I'd likely not say that so how sexist is it really?


----------



## Concrete

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*



StuckInHell4-Life said:


> I realize that it is a bit sexist but I'm also saying this having watched her in a few matches and needing to be carried in each one. If this was Kharma out there, I'd likely not say that so how sexist is it really?


Then why did you say it was because she was a girl, mate?


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*

If I said "girly girl" would that appease you? That's what I meant.


----------



## BillThompson

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*

That would still be implying that your root problem with her is the fact that she's a girl.


----------



## Snapdragon

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*

It's not really sexist for someone to say they can't suspend their disbelief with Candice or that she's not very good.


----------



## BillThompson

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*

That's not what he's saying though. He's calling her a "girlie-girl" which is using the term girl as an inherent negative and implying that he doesn't like her because she's a girl. People cannot like her beating Swann, or think she's not a good wrestler, there's nothing wrong with that. I, however, take umbrage with using the word girl as a negative connotation, because that is sexist.


----------



## Pinball Wizard Graves

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*

Yeah, Candice doing her stuff makes everything look comical and takes people out of the narrative. That's the truth.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*

Wrestlng feminists are always good for a laugh. They do such heroic work.


----------



## BillThompson

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*

Not a feminist in any way, just someone who realizes the power words have.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*



BillThompson said:


> Not a feminist in any way, just someone who realizes the power words have.


Thin skinned internet commentators are always good for a laugh? And the ability to throw around words like sexist and misogyny with such ease is nothing to take lightly either. It's possible that what you said was more irresponsible than what you were responding to.


----------



## BillThompson

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*

Not in this case, using the word girl as a negative is sexist and misogynist. May have been unintentional, may have been intentional, but the word girl was still used to describe something as a negative. And if I were thin skinned I would have left the internet long ago, or be hurling insults at people like they're grenades, instead of engaging in discussion.


----------



## Lazyking

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*

Trying to avoid wrestling spoilers is near impossible with twitter. Don't really care for the final match of


----------



## Snapdragon

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*



Spoiler: Night 3 ending



I really don't get PWG's hardon for someone like Gargano. Ricochet winning is a bit of a letdown considering Ricochet's won so many accolades this year this could've been PWG's chance to give it to someone who really deserved it or cement Roddy's new heel turn


----------



## Lazyking

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*



Snapdragon said:


> Spoiler: Night 3 ending
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't get PWG's hardon for someone like Gargano. Ricochet winning is a bit of a letdown considering Ricochet's won so many accolades this year this could've been PWG's chance to give it to someone who really deserved it or cement Roddy's new heel turn


delete


----------



## Snapdragon

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*



Lazyking said:


> delete


I thought we were allowed to post results with a spoiler tag


----------



## Lazyking

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*

no sorry I meant delete my post.. I tried to respond but messed up.


----------



## peep4life

Show was great tonight. One of the best nights of wrestling I've ever seen.


----------



## RizoRiz

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*

just hope zack sabre jr gets booked plenty more


----------



## Brye

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*

On the subject of Candice LeRae, never once have I considered her to be any different than the male talent on the roster. I have find her more entertaining than just about everyone and that's no knock to the rest of the roster, she's just awesome. 

Also predicted the winner of BOLA.


----------



## Rah

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*



Spoiler: LeRae topic



Let's not backtrack from the original intention, the point made was that she is female and, because of it, unequal in a wrestling ring. The fact someone like Karma, who is far from "typically female" was used, shows that. Cutesy spots, and the need to be carried, is irrelevant. PWG's roster has more than a few of those types - and look at the spoilers for the winners of each night, Candice wasn't the solely mediocre wrestler going through. O'Reilly won last year, Joey Ryan won in 2010. Candice dropped out on the second round. PWG has also booked matches between Unbreakable Machines and teams like PPRay in which the two wrestled equally. That wasn't questioned, yet this is.

The misogynistic belief of women to be the weaker sex is rather prevalent - and I'm not expecting wrestling fans to be free of that. Rather, I wonder why something so comically small prevents an individual from suspending their disbelief for a match when the premise of wrestling is based on something so illogical, in of itself. If we're following on from how she's been built, and in a kayfabe sense (considering this is the only place that such criticisms can be made), she survived the fed's most hellacious match-type and her team came out victorious. That should have cemented her as legit.




______________________________________________________________________________________



On more pleasant things, I'm glad Busick and Gulak are working PWG, now, and their style is taking more liking on the indies. Here's hoping they can now bring in Thatcher, too. The dream becomes more realistic each day.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*

Well that was the most random choice for a BOLA winner ever.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*



Spoiler: spoiler



I predicted that Ricochet would win it from the start. I really thought Gargano should've won it, tho. Also, it seems like the Willie Mack WWE rumors are true. :mark:


----------



## Super Sonic

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*



Snapdragon said:


> Spoiler: Night 3 ending
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't get PWG's hardon for someone like Gargano. Ricochet winning is a bit of a letdown considering Ricochet's won so many accolades this year this could've been PWG's chance to give it to someone who really deserved it or cement Roddy's new heel turn





Spoiler: BOLA Ending



Well who's left to pick? Obviously Strong shouldn't have given the turn, you don't know if you can get guys like Styles, Sydal and especially Omega back and the BOLA winner gets a title shot so they're out, Gulak, Busick and Lee are just now getting there so they're out, Cole's already been champ, Hero's doesn't need it so who's left besides Gargano, LaRae & Taylor? Out of those Gargano probably would get it. And Roddy's whole turn was based on him never winning BOLA and going full-on douchebag to try and win it, and still ending up a loser again.


----------



## BillThompson

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*



Rah said:


> On more pleasant things, I'm glad Busick and Gulak are working PWG, now, and their style is taking more liking on the indies. Here's hoping they can now bring in Thatcher, too. The dream becomes more realistic each day.


I really do hope their style catches on more, it's a throwback and different at the same time. Thatcher in PWG would be awesome, but basically at this point if you're a promoter and not bringing in Thatcher/Gulak/Busick, or at least one of them, you're not doing your job.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*

- I didn't see the point in having Roddy in the tournament if he's already #1 Contender

- With the amount of talent in BOLA this year, it'll be interesting to see how many of those guys come back as regulars


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*



DGenerationMC said:


> - I didn't see the point in having Roddy in the tournament if he's already #1 Contender
> 
> - With the amount of talent in BOLA this year, it'll be interesting to see how many of those guys come back as regulars


I am sure they are gonna bring back ZSJ. He apparently was the MVP of the whole tournament.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*



Super Sonic said:


>


fpalm


----------



## Goyle

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*

If PWG is able to bring Zack Sabre in consistently he's going to be champ REALLY soon, dude was over as fuck the last two nights.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*



NastyYaffa said:


> I am sure they are gonna bring back ZSJ. He apparently was the MVP of the whole tournament.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*

watched that Kevin Hart bit the other night. Nicely done.

Got 3 spots on my dvd shelf already earmarked for these dvd's. They can't get here soon enough.


----------



## Brye

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*

I'm definitely going to order the shows when they come out. The non tournament matches sound awesome too.


----------



## Lazyking

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*

They should package all three nights for one price.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*



Lazyking said:


> They should package all three nights for one price.


Wonder how much it would cost if they threw in some trading cards or some shit like that LOL


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*

Oh yeah these shows look like they're worth having. I'm going in cold too b/c I haven't read any reports, _(only random posts in here)_ but it doesn't matter. On paper they all look fun enough to own. Too many names I'm happy to see back in PWG or debuting.


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*



Brye said:


> I'm definitely going to order the shows when they come out. The non tournament matches sound awesome too.


I’m thinking of doing the same and I rarely order anything these days. Part of me feels the need to support what I like, even if I can’t really justify the expense, and I like what I know about these shows.


----------



## Pinball Wizard Graves

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*

Can I download PWG shows from PWG's website or do I actually have to buy the DVD?


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*

You can download shows from Highspots for around the same price as buying a PWG DVD. Or buy the DVD's from PWG, Highspots, RF Video, DGUSA.

Alternatively you can just download the shows from the indy media section.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*

I've heard some complaints about booking, but everybody who was there is saying buy when the dvd's come out regardless. 10-man tag on night 3 sounds amazing by all accounts.


----------



## Goyle

*Re: PWG's 2014 Battle of Los Angeles *spoilers in this thread only pls. if not you di*



RKing85 said:


> I've heard some complaints about booking, but everybody who was there is saying buy when the dvd's come out regardless. 10-man tag on night 3 sounds amazing by all accounts.


The booking puts a damper on the shows being "BEST INDY SHOWS EVER" or anything like that, but they were still incredible shows. I didn't go to Night 1, but 2 and 3 didn't have a bad match on the card and had a few really GREAT matches.


----------

